# FB Boer doe, Dandi :-)



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

This is Dandi who just turned 8 months old.  By an ennobled sire and dam, and with 72 points of her own. We love this girl!!!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

She's HUGE!!! That's all I can say, wow. We've never had meat goats, so they look like aliens to me when they're that big, lol.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Good grief! Is she as wide as she looks? Talk about having the frame to carry the size!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Too wide broad & level. I better take her off your hands.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

You breed this girl to Chicken, and she wont be able to push out all those baby rears! Good grief, look at that badonkadonk she's got going on!! Imagine how large she will be at a year old...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My goodness she is a big girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SO pretty and standing proud.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Right.... sure Nancy..  

You bet, she's as wide as she looks. That's what all the judges comment on, how incredibly wide she is. 

Don't go gettin' me worried now Katelyn... 

Dandi is going to be in Liberty's class at the State fair in 2 weeks... Darn. Seems so unfair. Dandi is so BIG! However, the judge who placed Liberty 2nd out of 41 doelings is going to be judging one of the days, so yay for that! I don't think there is any chance of Liberty beating Dandi though.


----------



## bgr09 (Dec 30, 2012)

Who is her sire


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

bgr09 said:


> who is her sire


c s b gauge's g-force


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I think you should leave her home to give Liberty a better shot.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Impressive Doe. Actually the more I look the lesser topline seems to be an issue right behind the shoulders. I think it was the one pic that didnt show it off well.

The one pic thats at a 3/4 angle and you can see the persons jeans...keep her rear legs at that position when you show her...she is just a SMIDGEN posty legged and that angle and leg set hides it completely.

Thats what a good exhibitor will do  just helping out from the judges perspective.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

You're probably right Tim...  Actually I really wanted to get her inspected at this next show since this is our last show of the year, but she'll be too young by a week or two! 

RRD REMINGTON M160 **ENNOBLED** 3/2003 (10095469) 
RRD GAUGE P529 **ENNOBLED** 7/2004 (10136756) 
RRD MS. M27 *ENNOBLED 11/2003* (10068309) 
* Sire:* C S B GAUGE'S G-FORCE **ENNOBLED** 5/2012 (10437532) 
EGGS BLAKE *ENNOBLED 10/03* (10099246) 
EGGS R017 **ENNOBLED** 8/2010 (10209430) 
EGGSTATIC (10094813)

Animal: LEANING TREE GF. DOODLE DANDI B108 (10598201)

FSE 2066 AFLAC **ENNOBLED** 1/2005 (10150673) 
2DOX AMIGO **ENNOBLED** 10/2007 (10218364) 
FSE 0064 JO-JO (10089698)
* Dam:* LEANING TREE A. DEENO X150 **ENNOBLED** 6/2013 (10456743) 
ROK SIR LANCELOT **ENNOBLED** 9/2009 (10080600) 
SEB LANCE'S DANDI **ENNOBLED** 6/2011 (10318054) 
FSE 1150 QUEEN NANDI **ENNOBLED** 1/2010 (10127868)

Thank you JT3! I appreciate that a lot. The last judge did pick one of our younger does over this one because the younger doe was "more correct in her feet and legs", so I do think she noticed the posty legs.?? We'll keep practicing with her to try and memorize what the correct setting looks like with this doe, as the handler.  We've shown her quite a bit so she is a nice doe to work with.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

A lot of volume on that doeling


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Could someone please fill me in on what "volume" means in a goat? Is it another way of saying depth of body? I hear it a lot, but am not quite sure what it means...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Could someone please fill me in on what "volume" means in a goat? Is it another way of saying depth of body? I hear it a lot, but am not quite sure what it means...


Volume is 3 demensional. Length, width and depth. A long doe can have a lot of volume. A deep doe can too. Same with wide does but the best is for a proportionate volume to create a well balanced look.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Ohhh, thanks Dani!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, Dani said it perfectly.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I felt stupid for not knowing... but glad I do now. Thanks again!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't feel stupid! Its been drilled in my head from cattle judging lol


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

^


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't feel stupid. 

We learn something new practically every day.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I sure know it.  Glad to have that one understood now. I've always wondered...


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

The best way to understand it is to think of a shoebox. The longer, wider and deeper a shoebox is the better/easier you can fit shoes inside it and the bigger the shoes can be. Same with a goat...The area on the inside of that shoebox is volume.

So now imagine goats as a shoebox..the longer, wider and deeper...the more room for kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Haha, okay thanks John! That's a good (unforgettable) way to think of it!  

So then, I agree GT this doe does have a lot of volume!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good way of putting it JT3


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Just found this picture of Dandi's mom Deeno.  That was several years ago. I hadn't seen her before! Deeno and Dandi's sire G-Force sure have made lots of nice kids. Deeno was again bred back to G-Force, so I am looking forward to seeing those kids!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Just found this picture of Dandi's mom Deeno.  That was several years ago. I hadn't seen her before! Deeno and Dandi's sire G-Force sure have made lots of nice kids. Deeno was again bred back to G-Force, so I am looking forward to seeing those kids!


That doe is freakishly long!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I agree! ^ She has quite the show record. I wish I could see her in person!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice.


----------

